#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Chanthaburi - Khao Sip Ha Chan National Park

## dirtydog

*Khao Sip Ha Chan National Park*

*Chanthaburi*

* General Information*

In B.E. 2541 Chanthaburi Province sent a document to the Royal Forest Department to inform that Pakhunsong National Reserved Forest, in the local of Khunsong sub-district, Kaenghangmaeo district, Chanthaburi province that appropriated becoming to be a National park. Because of the fertile of evergreen forest in the plain area and it is still near Khao Ang Ruenai Wildlife Sanctuary and Khaosoidoi Wildlife Sanctuary that is critical area to destroy and to trespass, composed it is evergreen forest which is the nearest Bangkok, for study and travelling of the people so appropriated setting to be a National Park for protection natural resources and for response the intention of the King to protect forest and wildlife in 5 provinces. (The east)




Later, the Royal Forest Department sent the order number 1151/2543 on June 9,2543 to explore an area for evaluation established to be a National park. From the report informed that Pakhunsong National Reserved Forest is in the local of Khunsong sub-district, Kaenghangmaeo district, Chanthaburi province. With about area 120 sq.km. Highlight trait is evergreen forest in the plain area with the waterfall, beautiful scenery view point in high biodiversity. So it appropriate to be a relaxing place, visiting place or the research in the fitting area. By use the name of Khao Siphachan National Park.

* Geography*

Mostly is vast plain area. The area is connecting mountainous from the north adjoining the south and the summit of Khao Siphachan is in the West Side with 802 m high above msl, in the north is connecting Khao Ang Ruenai Wildlife Sanctuary , there were many of canals through this forest, Khlong Tanot is the main canal with its large and dept and amount of the stream. Moreover there is still Khlong Tanot canal in the north.

* Climate*

General condition is from the influent of northeast monsoon wind and southwest monsoon wind and there are 3 seasons obviously as cold season runs from the middle of October to February, which is the season of northwest monsoon wind with chilly temperature and barren. The coldest mount is January Summer runs from February to the middle of May and the hottest and stuffy month is April in circle year. Rain season runs from the middle of May to the middle of October that is the phase of southwest wind, with moist weather and rain along rainy season and there is the most of rain amount in October. Average temperature all year long is 28 degree Celsius, dropping at 21 degree Celsius.

* Flora and Fauna*

The condition of Khunsong National Reserved Forest used to work a concession of forest can classify into 3 types as Evergreen forest, which is the main economical and ecological forest, found in the low land of valley and foothills. Dry evergreen forest. The area is less than evergreen forest, found in the foothill area. The structure of plant community classified into 4 ranges as upper range, middle range, lower range and ground cover. Dry dipterocarp forest. The area is the least. Obvious species as Dipterocarpus intricatus, Careya sphaerica, Dillenia sp., Shorea obtuse, S. roxburghii etc.

Main wildlife group, which was found in this area, is mammalia as Indian elephant, sambar deer, common muntjac, banteng, serow, wild boar, Asian wild dog etc.

----------

